# Why is Itachi's genjutsu so good?



## Ersa (Aug 28, 2015)

*Powerful enough to be considered by the 5+ intelligence score Shikaku to be capable of replicating White Zetsu's feat and highly praised by Ao.
*


*Strong enough to put down a Perfect Jinchūriki*


*Nagato says powerful enough to turn the tides of war*


*Vastly superior to his Mangekyō Sharingan brethren.*


*His genjutsu can't be cancelled according to an Mangekyō Sharingan user.*


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 28, 2015)

Ao also said its use was undetectable to entire teams of sensors. 

So much for sensors/sages knowing it's happening to them, amirite?

Answer: Because he's _Batman_ Itachi.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 28, 2015)

> Why is Itachi's genjutsu so good?



because that's his main ability/power. 
tho there are many characters who are stronger than him at it....

funny enough tho u used lame examples some of which are clearly wrong...


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 28, 2015)

You gotta' admit it's cool how even Nagato was hyping his genjutsu.

Not Susano'o, Amaterasu, etc. His war-changing genjutsu.

You know he'd outperform that clam... but alas, no feats. 

Maybe in the novel Kishi's writing about Itachi.


----------



## aburame alva (Aug 28, 2015)

*Natural Genius*

anyways sorry for my bad english..... Itachi is itachi.. you know..
kishi always suprise us with every characther..although very gifted to any aspect taijutsu, ninjutsu, fuin, buki, kenjutsu
itachi is pacifist, actually he dont want to hurt anybody.. So he prefer to master illusion
not to play his foe's brain but to keep them alive and giving them a warning that if they try to much to challenge hm ..your fate is sealed. 
having all knowledge about sharingan..he knows how to attack weakness through deceiving them like putting them in a scenario that he was caught (shinobi will say i got you itachi i gonna win this fight !but in reality they are the one who is caught .. kakashi use someones confidence and later use to divert situation thats how itaachi play his illusion
no reference but check this out...battle against kurenai in searchin for tsunade arc, battle against deidara in creation of akatsuki, battle agains Sasuke.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 28, 2015)

He's hands down the best genjutsu user in the manga, barring the whole "mugen tsukuyomi" thing, no one else will actually outcast him in genjutsu. That's his forte, no one is ever going to be better than him, except perhaps his younger brother with the whole succession theme.





Hussain said:


> because that's his main ability/power.
> tho there are many characters who are stronger than him at it....
> 
> funny enough tho u used lame examples some of which are clearly wrong...



Yeah, I see it like that to some extent too, some characters are just made that way, I think Itachi was so supposed to be the epitome of a genjutsu, in the same way Gai is the epitome of taijutsu.


----------



## Alex Payne (Aug 28, 2015)

There are few characters with more powerful genjutsu(Mugen Tsukuyomi, Koto) but overall Itachi is indeed very similar to Gai in their specialization. First name to associate with specific skill.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 28, 2015)

Because he was born a Uchiha.

Close the thread now.


----------



## Ersa (Aug 28, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> Because he was born a Uchiha.
> 
> Close the thread now.


So was Sasuke.

It took Sasuke taking his brothers eyes and getting Rikudo juice to surpass his Nii-san.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 28, 2015)

The question was answered, if Itachi wasn't born a Uchiha he wouldn't be so good at Genjutsu.

What more do you want?

Itachi had 5 years on him when he died, with 7 years of MS experience. 

There is generally no chance that Itachi would've been better than Indra's Transmigrant, at age 20, in Genjutsu when all was said and done, without EMS or Rikudo Transcendence.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 28, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> The question was answered, if Itachi wasn't born a Uchiha he wouldn't be so good at Genjutsu.



Then why isn't Sasuke, Madara, Obito or Fugaku are as good as him in genjutsu ?


and why isn't this guy banned yet ?


----------



## Altair21 (Aug 28, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> *He's hands down the best genjutsu user in the manga, barring the whole "mugen tsukuyomi" thing, no one else will actually outcast him in genjutsu.* That's his forte, no one is ever going to be better than him, except perhaps his younger brother with the whole succession theme.
> 
> Yeah, I see it like that to some extent too, some characters are just made that way, I think Itachi was so supposed to be the epitome of a genjutsu, in the same way Gai is the epitome of taijutsu.



Um excuse me?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 28, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Then why isn't Sasuke, Madara, Obito or Fugaku are as good as him in genjutsu ?
> 
> 
> and why isn't this guy banned yet ?


*vomits from stupidity*

Ahem.. alright I'm ready. *puts on fanboy battle armor*

>Madara is a *Uchiha*
>Sasuke is a *Uchiha*
>Obito is a *Uchiha*
>Itachi is a *Uchiha*
>Shisui is a *Uchiha*
>All *top-tier* in Genjutsu
>Why
>*Uchiha*
>*Uchiha*
>*Uchiha*
>Uchiha

*Itachi Uchiha*

Itachi Uchiha awakened his Mangekyō Sharingan after witnessing the suicide of his best friend, Shisui Uchiha, shortly before the Uchiha Clan Downfall. With his left Mangekyō he can use Tsukuyomi, an extremely powerful genjutsu that distorts the victim's perception of time. 

The Sharingan is the dōjutsu kekkei genkai of the *Uchiha* clan that _appears selectively among its members_.

The Mangekyō Sharingan is an advanced form of the Sharingan that has only been activated by a _handful_ of *Uchiha*.
*Uchiha*
*Uchiha*
*Uchiha*
Uchiha

Itachi was lucky to be born a Uchiha, lucky to awaken a Sharingan, and extremely lucky to awaken a Mangekyou Sharingan. Because of this, he acquired the ability to cast and defend against powerful Genjutsu because of his kekkei genkai dojutsu.


----------



## Duhul10 (Aug 28, 2015)

Ma&Pa Solo.


----------



## Alucardemi (Aug 28, 2015)

Along with Shisui, he's the height of genjutsu specialization, after you take out the aberrations like Mugen Tsukuyomi and Sasuke's Rinnegan Genjutsu.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 28, 2015)

I disagree, Sage Mode Genjutsu is more powerful. 

Putting 3 corpses with Rinnegan controlled by chakra from afar into full body paralyzation and a perceptual illusion simultaneously is superior to Uchiha Genjutsu. Nagato couldn't even break them out- and it was his chakra that he had full control over from another location that was being disturbed (Ma & Pa), Nagato of course, has astounding chakra control for being able to not only use the Six Path Technique, but consistently change the chakra traces in order to avoid being located by Konoha's top chakra tracers. 

Simultaneously putting an MS and EMS user in paralyzation Genjutsu is also superior to Uchiha Genjutsu, (Kabuto)

Only Shisui is arguably close, because of mind control hype, and even then, MS Obito was controlling the Mizukage for years with generic MS Genjutsu- so the only benefit the Koto has over Obito's MS is the victim doesn't know they're being controlled- which doesn't matter because they're already, well, being controlled.

As far as an individual's skills with Genjutsu (variety, defense, time-alteration)- when talking about top tier- that doesn't matter either. It's simply the one with the best Genjutsu techniques, and Shisui and Itachi do not have better techniques than those 2 Sage Mode techniques.


----------



## Duhul10 (Aug 28, 2015)

not only that, but the Frog song can entrap even armies. A single genjutsu cand put down an entire army and there is no way to avoid it. You just  have to kill the casters in the 20,30 seconds while it's being casted.


----------



## Alex Payne (Aug 28, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> *Uchiha*
> *Uchiha*
> *Uchiha*
> *Uchiha*
> ...


Your obsession with Uchihas is quite disturbing.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 28, 2015)

​

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just kidding


----------



## Sans (Aug 28, 2015)

Why does the Pope shit in the woods?


----------



## Zef (Aug 28, 2015)

Sasuke's is better though He's just naturally gifted with genjutsu.


----------



## Matty (Aug 28, 2015)

Some people are just born geniuses. Gai, Itachi, Sasori and many more are the epitome of their craft. Itachi just had a mix of good genes, great work ethic, and innate ability. Notice all the geniuses essentially have an unstoppable work ethic, whether they were good or evil characters


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 28, 2015)

Shikamaru had a poor work ethic.

Again, Itachi is primarily great at Genjutsu because he's a Uchiha and had access to their Kekki Genkai, without it he wouldn't even be mentioned in company with Genjutsu greats.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 28, 2015)

Itachi is a trickster by nature. His entire life was an illusion. He naturally projected that into his combat skills and used trickery and illusion as his main defense.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 28, 2015)

I'd rather have Sasuke's Genjutsu which can one-shot all 9 Bijuu with his Genjutsu, Itachi's doesn't come close to that. Unless people think Itachi's Genjutsu prowess > RS level characters Genjutsu...


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 28, 2015)

I think Itachi's skill > then RS, just lacking the raw power.

A finese feat being he can control with genjutsu and be undetectable to sensors.

That's something never said or implied about any other genjutsu user.

And Ao said Itachi's the only one he knows that can do that.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 28, 2015)

Ao's hype doesn't make it canon. Just like Kabuto's hype doesn't actually mean no one can beat Kimimaro. 

It turns out Itachi didn't actually do that, Strategoob.

Sakura apparently wasn't detectable by Kaguya, the greatest sensor in the manga, are we to now put her above RS as well?

Itachi didn't control anyone with Genjutsu in the entire manga, you're thinking of Obito (controlled Mizukage for years), Madara (remote controlled 100% Kurama while battling Hashirama) and Sasuke (controlled a Kumo nin and forced him to divulge information on Killer Bee's location).


----------



## Six (Aug 28, 2015)

Just unnatural talent.He was born really good at it. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 28, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> Ao's hype doesn't make it canon. Just like Kabuto's hype doesn't actually mean no one can beat Kimimaro.



That's apples and oranges. One is generic hype, and the other is specific knowledge about Itachi's ability relevant to the limits of his sensor squads detection abilities.​


DaVizWiz said:


> Sakura apparently wasn't detectable by Kaguya, the greatest sensor in the manga, are we to now put her above RS as well?



She blitzed Kaguya when Rikudo Sasuke's teleportation failed, right? What's your explanation? Or do you just discard it because you dislike it? Either way, that's neither here nor there.​


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 28, 2015)

Hype is hype, especially when it wasn't stated that Itachi actually did it. 

Ao said the only one he knows that would be *capable* of doing it is Itachi.

He didn't say the only one he knows who has done it is Itachi.

It's hype, nothing more. He knows Itachi is elite at Genjutsu, so he inherently suggested him as a possibility.



> She blitzed Kaguya when Rikudo Sasuke's teleportation failed, right? What's your explanation? Or do you just discard it because you dislike it? Either way, that's neither here nor there.


There is no explanation, just as there's no explanation for Itachi being undetectable- because that's a ridiculous notion.

Every sensor on earth would find Itachi no problem because he lacks an ability to elude detection.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 28, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> There is no explanation, just as there's no explanation for Itachi being undetectable- because that's a ridiculous notion.



And yet. Canon.​


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 28, 2015)

Strategoob said:


> And yet. Canon.​


My bad, I thought you meant Itachi as a shinobi is undetectable to sensors.

You were referring to his Genjutsu being undetectable to the sensors?


----------



## Matty (Aug 28, 2015)

I wouldn't consider Shikamaru a genius besides just mentally and tactically. He might be the only one with a poor work ethic too and I probably wouldn't necessarily call it poor, he just was always bitching.

I was talking more about the geniuses at certain crafts, like itachi with his general prodigal shit and Sasori's puppet ability, they just were very innovative and of course Gai is the all time Taijutsu guy so he is just a genius of hard work and Taijutsu. But then again I guess you can make the case Shikamaru is just a genius in the same way with tactical abilities. Just the way you interpret it but I wouldn't put him on their level of genius personally


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 28, 2015)

Strategoob said:


> I think Itachi's skill > then RS, just lacking the raw power.
> 
> A finese feat being he can control with genjutsu and be undetectable to sensors.
> 
> ...



For a non-RS/Juubi level character, Itachi has the best Genjutsu stats but his feats were trumped in Genjutsu by upper tier of characters as the story went on. There was a limit for Itachi whereas other characters didn't get a limit, they provided better Genjutsu feats. Finesse can only get you so far until raw power kicks in...


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 28, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> My bad, I thought you meant Itachi as a shinobi is undetectable to sensors.



I meant his genjutsu. However, we've seen ninja like Karen hide from normal sensors as well. But they seem to need to remain motionless for it to work. Only Mu can move with impunity.​


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 28, 2015)

matty1991 said:


> I wouldn't consider Shikamaru a genius besides just mentally and tactically. He might be the only one with a poor work ethic too.



He was a genius with poor work ethic which is why he stayed low Jonin fodder whereas every other genius became Mid Kage+.​


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 28, 2015)

> I wouldn't consider Shikamaru a genius besides just mentally and tactically. He might be the only one with a poor work ethic too and I probably wouldn't necessarily call it poor, he just was always bitching.


Shikamaru is a genius. He lacks combat ability but his genius is undeniable. 

That's one example.

Another example is Orochimaru, he integrated powers into his body scientifically, spent his entire life searching for powerful artifacts (found Kusanagi) and looked to take over other's bodies (Sasuke -> Sharingan KG, Kimimaro-> Bone KG) instead of attaining his own power through training. No one has ever made a statement about his work ethic and we've literally never seen him train once. 

Are you willing to suggest Orochimaru is not a genius? He's got more genius hype than most and attained immortality. 



> I was talking more about the geniuses at certain crafts, like itachi with his general prodigal shit and Sasori's puppet ability, they just were very innovative and of course Gai is the all time Taijutsu guy so he is just a genius of hard work and Taijutsu. But then again I guess you can make the case Shikamaru is just a genius in the same way with tactical abilities. Just the way you interpret it but I wouldn't put him on their level of genius personally


I understand what you mean, but there's a very good chance that Shikamaru's genius could have resulted in the birth of powerful techniques for himself if he'd simply worked harder. Lacking talent with a specific craft isn't an excuse for someone that intelligent- his understanding of everything should have allowed him to attain more power. 

And he really didn't lack talent, he was skilled with his Hiden technique, which required great chakra control. 

A lot of the people you're talking about achieved this "genius" craft because they worked on it for so long. Granted, some of it is talent, Sasori was doing shit with puppets as a kid, Gai was being taught taijutsu by his father before he was in the academy, Itachi was granted MS at age 13.

What did they all have in common? They were taught by ninja who had their techniques, and they were all very good at it.


----------



## Matty (Aug 28, 2015)

I see what you're aaying, but the fact is even though Shikamaru didn't physically train hard he still mentally did with shogi he played (obviously that's not all it takes to become a genius) but you are right @strat im not saying he's not a genius he's just not on the level of other geniuses. His genius is tactical.

Orochimaru spent years studying though, work ethic doesn't have to be purely physical. I think his looking for people to make into his new body was purely for immortality and to find the perfect body. There is no way Oro got that strong without training and hard work mentally. We can say we never saw him train but besides the main guys we've never really seen anyone train.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 28, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Um excuse me?



Yeah, I thought it was obvious enough where I didn't have to mention it, but we'd obviously have to exclude characters who have six paths or sage chakra (e.g. Juubidara, Juubito, Kakashi, Sasuke and Naruto) from the conversation.

But he stands above any and every version of all characters that weren't in that group. That's an exclusive group for the obvious multiple tier jumping feats characters had.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Aug 28, 2015)

Itachi was a prodigy in all areas, but genjutsu was what he specialized in, most likely due to his pacifist nature. It took Sasuke some bullshit hand-me-down power ups just to surpass Itachi, while the latter did it naturally.


----------



## LostSelf (Aug 28, 2015)

I don't think Itachi's more skilled than RS. Actually, Sasuke should've surpassed him in that department as well.

RS's the best at anything in this regard. Save Taijutsu, of course. Wich title's on Gai's shoulders .


----------



## Trojan (Aug 28, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> Yeah, I thought it was obvious enough where I didn't have to mention it, but we'd obviously have to exclude characters who have six paths or sage chakra (e.g. Juubidara, Juubito, Kakashi, Sasuke and Naruto) from the conversation.
> 
> But he stands above any and every version of all characters that weren't in that group. That's an exclusive group for the obvious multiple tier jumping feats characters had.



Obito is a better genjutsu user than itachi even before he got the Juubi's chakra.
He controlled several Bijuus at once with their hosts. Controlled Yagura, Kurama
used Izanagi far longer than Danzo can with 1 eye...etc

and Shisui is also credited to be a superior Genjutsu user than itachi as well...


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 28, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Obito is a better genjutsu user than itachi even before he got the Juubi's chakra.
> He controlled several Bijuus at once with their hosts. Controlled Yagura, Kurama
> used Izanagi far longer than Danzo can with 1 eye...etc
> 
> and Shisui is also credited to be a superior Genjutsu user than itachi as well...



Not before he got the Juubi chakra, it's really debatable. Obito was controlling them with the rin'negan, not the sharingan, hence the stakes. It was also mentioned via Kakashi that the chakra required must have been enormous and therefore limited his usage of other rin'negan techniques.

Yeah, Shisui with a genjutsu with a ridiculously shitty recharge timer.

Danzo isn't an Uchiha, so that really doesn't count.


----------



## Zenith (Aug 28, 2015)

Imagine if Itachi was _actually _power hungry 

boy we'd have to remap the 5 nations in the shape of his cock for how much he'd be raping arses left right and center


----------



## Trojan (Aug 28, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> Not before he got the Juubi chakra, it's really debatable. Obito was controlling them with the rin'negan, not the sharingan, hence the stakes. It was also mentioned via Kakashi that the chakra required must have been enormous and therefore limited his usage of other rin'negan techniques.
> 
> Yeah, Shisui with a genjutsu with a ridiculously shitty recharge timer.
> 
> Danzo isn't an Uchiha, so that really doesn't count.



the black rods are mainly about making the Jinchuurikis access their Bijuu's power. However, he still needs his sharingan as well like when the 5tails almost broke free. Even if uses the chains with his sharingan, it does not really matter as he does not to only use genjutsu by the sharingan to be better..

- Who said Koto is Shisui's only genjutsu tho? 
Heck, the crows that itachi uses in most of his Genjutsu are originally Shisui's summon...

I did not mention Danzo as the better user. I mentioned him because his Izanagi  powered up with
Hashirama's power, and yet each eye can use Izanagi for 1 minute. Where Obito's sharingan can
use it for at least 5 minuets (yes, I know he has Hashirama's cells as well). 

So really there is nothing to indicate itachi being a better genjutsu user. It's just his main power
and he relies on it more than anything. On the other hand, the others do have a greater genjutsu
abilities, but they also have great other things to use that are more useful to them than the Genjustu


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 28, 2015)

Shikaku at least considered Itachi the only one capable of the White Zetsu Ambush feat with genjutsu, and Ao said Itachi was the only he knew whose genjutsu was undetectable to sensors.

So while Shisui had more powerful genjutsu with Kotoamatsukami, Itachi had certainly surpassed him (and all others) in terms of sophistication, according to Shikak and Ao's speculation, in any case.​


----------



## Trojan (Aug 28, 2015)

- none of which is true as itachi did not do that. The dismissed it right away. So it's not to be taken 
as if itachi can accomplish those things anyway...



> So while Shisui had more powerful genjutsu with Kotoamatsukami, Itachi had certainly surpassed him (and all others) in terms of sophistication, according to Shikak and Ao's speculation, in any case.


he obviously hasn't. Even in the War Arc Shisui is stated to be the strongest Genjutsu user. Never itachi...
it's just we haven't seen Shisui in action, it does not mean that he has nothing...

Also, Shikaku and Ao most likely already know that Shisui was not one of those who were summoned as an ET anyway... 
it's pointless to put him as a possibility when he is not even there...


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 28, 2015)

> Orochimaru spent years studying though, work ethic doesn't have to be purely physical. I think his looking for people to make into his new body was purely for immortality and to find the perfect body. There is no way Oro got that strong without training and hard work mentally. We can say we never saw him train but besides the main guys we've never really seen anyone train.


I don't really consider studying true hard work. Every minute you're awake you're studying things, it's simply analyzing something and innately remembering it.

Studying something doesn't equate to becoming significantly stronger either, you need to apply what you learn to acquire new power, then train to master it. You can't just watch someone box for years, then suddenly get up and box a champion- and assume you actually have a chance. 

Edo Tensei is Tobirama's technique, and it's apparently remarkably simple to use (according to Kabuto). 
Snakes were around before Orochimaru, he simply summons them (even shadow snakes and snake glare spell are snake summons).
Kusnagi was around before Orochimaru, he simply found it. 

Every other technique he has has to do with body modification, which he attained scientifically, not through hard work.

If you had to train everyday for a year to acquire a power, as apposed to studying moderately for 6 months then applying your scientific genius to acquire it- we all know which one is the hard worker- and which one isn't.

No one's questioning Orochimaru's genius though, the man is a remarkable scientist, probably the best in the world, and that's saying a lot because scientist are usually the smartest people in the world.

Kabuto is another example, you could argue he was also genius- he was reputed as the greatest spy the in world and his medical Ninjutsu was astounding (Tsunade backed this)- even Sasori said he had the ability to cloak his scent and presence as a spy, but he also largely attained his power through scientific methods (Soldier Pills, Integrated Orochimaru's power, Jugo's, Karin's, Suigetsu's, Sound 5's into him and used this power to achieve Sage Mode quickly as well as empower Edo Tensei).


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 28, 2015)

Hussain said:


> the black rods are mainly about making the Jinchuurikis access their Bijuu's power. However, he still needs his sharingan as well like when the 5tails almost broke free. Even if uses the chains with his sharingan, it does not really matter as he does not to only use genjutsu by the sharingan to be better..


It was convenience, not a necessity, if he had all of them trapped in an all encompassing genjutsu then Naruto wouldn't have been able to speak to Son freely.


Hussain said:


> - Who said Koto is Shisui's only genjutsu tho?
> Heck, the crows that itachi uses in most of his Genjutsu are originally Shisui's summon...


1 trick ponies, the manga is full of them, it wouldn't surprise me if he's another.



Hussain said:


> I did not mention Danzo as the better user. I mentioned him because his Izanagi powered up with Hashirama's power, and yet each eye can use Izanagi for 1 minute. Where Obito's sharingan can use it for at least 5 minuets (yes, I know he has Hashirama's cells as well).


You're beating around the bush, the sole difference is Obito is an Uchiha and Danzo isn't.  



Hussain said:


> So really there is nothing to indicate itachi being a better genjutsu user. It's just his main power and he relies on it more than anything. On the other hand, the others do have a greater genjutsu abilities, but they also have great other things to use that are more useful to them than the Genjustu



> Has some of the best genjutsu feats in the manga
> Nothing to indicate Itachi better genjutsu user 

What manga are you reading bro?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 28, 2015)

> [=Ryuzaki;54256780]It was convenience, not a necessity, if he had all of them trapped in an all encompassing genjutsu then Naruto wouldn't have been able to speak to Son freely.
> 1 trick ponies, the manga is full of them, it wouldn't surprise me if he's another.



Narudo was inside Son.The black rods by themselves do not control the target (unless they are dead I suppose). Otherwise, we would have seen Hashirama and Tobirama as Madara's path...  


> You're beating around the bush, the sole difference is Obito is an Uchiha and Danzo isn't.


Obito had half of his body with Hashirama's cell. Danzo had only a shoulder! 
there was not any credits given to obito for being an uchiha... 


> > Has some of the best genjutsu feats in the manga
> > Nothing to indicate Itachi better genjutsu user


Don't be a feat -----, Ryuzaki! 
Kishi cannot give all the characters the same amount of panel to show us all of what they can do.
Itachi is considered one of the best because he is one of the few he got a fairly huge amount of panel time, even tho the other 3 uchihas who got a huge amount of panel time are all superior to him in Genjutsu.

Shisui simply does not have as much, but he is still considered to be the uchiha's strongest genjutsu user..


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 28, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> *vomits from stupidity*



Your own right ? 


Anyways, I guess we can't break the tradition and again I have to repeat myself a couple of times before you can grasp whats going on here.

Op asks why Itachi's genjutsu is so good.
You answer by saying he is an Uchiha.

If what you said is true then  isn't every single Uchiha is as good as Itachi with genjutsu ?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 28, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Narudo was inside Son.The black rods by themselves do not control the target (unless they are dead I suppose). Otherwise, we would have seen Hashirama and Tobirama as Madara's path...




That doesn't mean anything, the black rods are what control them, they completely immobilize the person in chains. 

Yeah, I don't think Madara's goal was to turn them into his mindless puppets, rather to become the Juubi Jin. So he just stopped the.



Hussain said:


> Obito had half of his body with Hashirama's cell. Danzo had only a shoulder!
> there was not any credits given to obito for being an uchiha...


He just spent 5 pages describing the technique as a legendary forbidden sharingan-based technique used to alter reality and then you're surprised when the Uchiha was able to do it longer 

The stamina had nothing to do with it, it was likely the fact that he was an actual Uchiha.



Hussain said:


> Don't be a feat -----, Ryuzaki!
> Kishi cannot give all the characters the same amount of panel to show us all of what they can do.
> Itachi is considered one of the best because he is one of the few he got a fairly huge amount of panel time, even tho the other 3 uchihas who got a huge amount of panel time are all superior to him in Genjutsu.
> 
> Shisui simply does not have as much, but he is still considered to be the uchiha's strongest genjutsu user..


He should have been able to do more, so far as it to say, Itachi's portrayal with genjutsu > Shisui's, that's all that really needs to be said. KA maybe an all powerful genjutsu but Tsukuyomi is far more useful and doesn't have a ridiculous charge timer.

Plus, Itachi's had a versatile portrayal of his genjutsu feats.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 28, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Your own right ?
> 
> 
> Anyways, I guess we can't break the tradition and again I have to repeat myself a couple of times before you can grasp whats going on here.
> ...


Please answer this question:

If Itachi weren't born a Uchiha, would he be remotely close to as good at Genjutsu?

Once you answer this question for yourself truthfully, your mind will understand why my answer was appropriate.

The most important part of my post is here though. I literally, deliberately showcased, in detail, why him being a Uchiha inflated his Genjutsu proficiency. 

You, on the other hand, in your fanboy ways, decided to only reply to a role play action by me "*vomits from stupidity*"- instead of addressing the actual post! 

Now please go back and read the entire post, okay? Can you do that for me? I know you can do it!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 28, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> Please answer this question:
> 
> If Itachi weren't born a Uchiha, would he be remotely close to as good at Genjutsu?
> 
> Once you answer this question for yourself truthfully, your mind will understand why my answer was appropriate.





If being an Uchiha is what makes Itachi good at genjutsu, why isn't every single Uchiha at his level ? 

Explain this first.
Protip : You can't.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 28, 2015)

I didn't see an answer.

Bad Grimmjow.

>Itachi is a *Uchiha*
>Itachi has Sharingan, a Kekkei Genkai from the *Uchiha* clan, which gives him access to a technique known as "Genjutsu: Sharingan" (4th Databook)
>Itachi has Sharingan, A Kekkei Genkai from the *Uchiha* clan, which gives him access to a technique known as "Demonic Illusion: Mirror Heaven and Earth Change" (2nd Databook)
>Itachi has Sharingan, A Kekkei Genkai from the *Uchiha* clan, which gives him access to a technique known as "Demonic Illusion: Shackling Stakes Technique" (3rd Databook)
>Itachi has Mangekyou Sharingan, a Kekkei Genkai from the *Uchiha* clan, which gives him access to Tsukuyomi in his left eye, a powerful Genjutsu technique (2nd Databook)
>If Itachi weren't a *Uchiha*, he wouldn't have this Kekkei Genkai


----------



## Matty (Aug 28, 2015)

Gotta agree with DaViz. Uchiha blood makes him have an innate proficiency for genjutsu ability. That doesn't mean every uchiha has to be as good. Not every Hyuuga is equal in CQC and not every Senju is as skilled as Hashirama. Itachi just has the right mix of Innate ability due to his uchiha blood, great work ethic, and a certain "it" factor all succesful people are just born with


----------



## Trojan (Aug 28, 2015)

> [=Ryuzaki;54256877]
> 
> That doesn't mean anything, the black rods are what control them, they completely immobilize the person in chains.
> 
> Yeah, I don't think Madara's goal was to turn them into his mindless puppets, rather to become the Juubi Jin. So he just stopped the.



Why wasn't Narudo, Kakashi, or Jiraiya being controlled by Pain when they got stabbed then? 


> He just spent 5 pages describing the technique as a legendary forbidden sharingan-based technique used to alter reality and then you're surprised when the Uchiha was able to do it longer
> 
> The stamina had nothing to do with it, it was likely the fact that he was an actual Uchiha.


Who said the uchiha (in general) does it longer? 
Wasn't it stated that Hashirama's cells is what made then last to 1 minute? 

Shisui is also a uchiha, yet he can only use Koto after 10 years, while Danzo can use it once/twice
a day! How do you explain that? 

Or are you going to tell me that Shisui is not a real uchiha?  



> He should have been able to do more, so far as it to say, *Itachi's portrayal with genjutsu > Shisui's, that's all that really needs to be said*. KA maybe an all powerful genjutsu but Tsukuyomi is far more useful and doesn't have a ridiculous charge timer.


utter nonsense. 

Kishi couldn't have possibly made it any more clear. 
Even itachi did not deny that. Now, don't tell me "itachi is a good guy, he was only trying to fool Narudo and B"  

you're simply using your headcanon as fact thinking Shisui does not have/cannot use any other
Genjutsu! 

the guy is not going to be famous for a genjutsu that he only used once or twice in his whole life! lol 


> Plus, Itachi's had a versatile portrayal of his genjutsu feats.



Hamaru, Indra, and Asura have no feats. They must be weaker than Konohamru!


----------



## Six (Aug 28, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> I didn't see an answer.
> 
> Bad Grimmjow.
> 
> ...



Stop beating around the fucking bush. Answer him question. Why isn't every Uchiha as good as Itachi in genjutsu?



Ryuzaki said:


> That doesn't mean anything, the black rods are what control them, they completely immobilize the person in chains.
> 
> Yeah, I don't think Madara's goal was to turn them into his mindless puppets, rather to become the Juubi Jin. So he just stopped the.
> 
> ...


Don't argue with him. It really is pointless and sternest from Kishi himself wouldn't remove him from his agenda to hate Itachi as much as possible.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 28, 2015)

> Don't argue with him. It really is pointless and *sternest from Kishi himself *wouldn't remove him from his agenda to hate Itachi as much as possible.



Ironic, kinda pathetic...
you're telling me that this page is not drawn/written (the original JP at least) by Kishi? 
with the burst of crows

Don't try to put those things into other when you're the one who's suffering from that!


----------

